# Hows about a good old knees up and sing along??



## Bee (Mar 27, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNnD65pIn4U


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5fZE0zL3aM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyPgXSKslTw


----------



## Pam (Mar 27, 2014)

Can't have a knees up without Mrs Mills. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_lWJ7c-bp4&list=PL5DFD8DAF952F8799&feature=share


----------



## Bee (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice one Pam......remember these two?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ln3sidFtIAU


----------



## Pam (Mar 27, 2014)

I do indeed! Love that one.


----------



## Bee (Mar 27, 2014)

Last one before bed.:bigwink::goodnight:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6bFTVi0hHs


----------



## Pam (Mar 27, 2014)

I'll let you know in the morning.


----------



## Bee (Mar 28, 2014)

...................well did it?????:bigwink:


----------



## Pam (Mar 28, 2014)

Just a bit!


----------



## Bee (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Rob (Mar 28, 2015)

You can't have a knees up without a bit of "Rockney" ...


----------



## Bee (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Bee (Mar 28, 2015)

Good one Rob.


----------



## Bee (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 28, 2015)

Good stuff folks!  I especially liked the lambeth walk....


----------



## Bee (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks Jim, glad you liked them.

They are all great party songs......................popular with the older generation.:bigwink:


----------

